
Show HN: StickShift System-Wide Vim-Like Keybindings for Windows - calebpeterson
http://stickshift.cubicle6.com/
======
calebpeterson
App creator here:

StickShift is a Windows application I created to improve efficiency while
using Window by removing hand repositioning from the home row to the arrow
keys and back every time you need to navigate and edit text.

With Stick Shift, hold down the CapsLock key and have the arrow keys directly
under your right hand.

I'll be happy to answer any questions and will gladly receive any suggestions!

------
SuperNinKenDo
Looks neat tbh. I'm an Emacs guy, but I'd consider using this. Does it require
admin to run? It says it operates on "the driver level" so I assume so. No
access to admin privileges for me at the moment, but I'd like to try it out
later.

~~~
calebpeterson
It hooks system-level keyboard events - not sure if that's an admin level
action on Windows...

Thanks for the question!

~~~
SuperNinKenDo
Heads up, when I click your trial link I get a character mess.

~~~
calebpeterson
Ah Content-Type I suspect... Thanks!

Here's a temp until I get the site fixed:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwxlmltzi02ropa/StickShiftTrial.ms...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xwxlmltzi02ropa/StickShiftTrial.msi)

